
New immigration rules make it easier for Americans to work and stay in Canada - colinprince
http://globalnews.ca/news/3075089/new-immigration-rules-make-it-easier-for-americans-to-work-and-stay-in-canada/
======
obviousthrow
My wife and I applied for the Canadian Express Entry program. We started the
process in September, once we realized that a Trump win was more likely than
it seemed.

We are minorities, and immigrants. We are also highly educated, earn a
combined total of 250k+, and were planning to buy a house this year. We've
been in the US for 7 years, are well integrated, and liked living here.

Now, we are planning to leave the US as soon as we can. We have enough points
that we should be invited soon, and we'll be out of here.

We are not alone. Many (6, as of yesterday) friends of mine with similar
backgrounds have asked me about the process, and are starting it themselves.

Anecdata, I know, but six month ago my wife and I were looking at real estate
listings. Now, we are looking at international moving companies. Our jobs are
secure, nothing else has changed. We just don't want to live in a country
where the president routinely insults people who don't look like him. And
people in our state have started noticing a rise in insults and discrimination
that simply didn't exist before.

~~~
potatosoup
From a fellow immigrant, please don't believe everything NYT/CNN tell you
(i.e. daily fearmongering).

~~~
beachstartup
i also believe the op to be anxious and irrational because of the media
coverage. i think many people are. the media was wrong about trump, and now
they are doubling down by stoking fear in the hearts of viewers. it's
insanity. let's not talk about how these outlets are all owned by individuals
and groups/interests opposing trump and his agenda.

this is basic US partisan politics 101, and it's scaring people who are not
used to it, or do not understand how it works, like this person who has lived
here for 7 years and is now shocked that we do not live in a nation that would
vote for basically a 3rd obama term. this is literally his first white
president (lol, think about that) and now he lives in a racist shithole? come
on.

2 of the deepest red states in the nation elected indian american republican
governors. louisiana, and south carolina. the entire nation elected obama
twice. california has yet to elect a non-white governor, or senator. has new
york? i don't know, but i doubt it. silicon valley is still run by nearly 100%
white people. the only time i've ever seen open racism was in boston
massachusetts.

notice how his justification for moving is "a chill in the air", "people look
at me longer" .. these aren't words or actions by other people, these are
feelings that arise internally from a heightened state of awareness due to
anxiety.

my parents immigrated here in the 80s and faced some really fucked up
discrimination and have persevered and succeeded (and so have i) in a great
country. if this person is going to throw away their 7 years of work and
quarter million dollar income (immigrants making $250k, sounds like an awful
place) for a "chill in the air" i say good riddance. they're in for a rude
awakening when they meet their first canadian racist and their first canadian
tax withholding.

~~~
obviousthrow
A 300-word HN comment does not encompass everything about my life and my
decisions. Please understand that there are good reasons for what I'm doing -
I am a rational human being, after all, and I'm not going to write essays that
go over the hundreds of hours of thought, deliberation and research that lies
behind my decision.

I'm very glad your parents (and you) succeeded here. And the US is undoubtedly
a great country.

However, in my particular case, in my particular circumstances, I have made
this decision.

If you feel that I'm being silly, and "good riddance" to me, that's your
prerogative. People are complex beings, and I will afford you the courtesy
that you denied me.

~~~
kobeya
Your overreaction is stirring up divisive reactions that aren't helping
constructive discourse. If you want to move, fine, do what is best for your
family. But don't be surprised that HN calls you out for providing
insufficient evidence for your claims.

